# Crackle or Mottled cold process soap



## Lynnie (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone know why my cold process soaps are coming out with a mottled or crackled pattern?  I've tried different ingredients, different molds, different scent oils, different curing methods and I am stumped! I've posted a picture of my latest problem child.  My recipe is olive oil, coconut oil, palm oil and castor oil; cocoa butter and sometimes shea butter.  This one has patchouli essential oil.


----------



## Genny (Mar 23, 2012)

Image didn't come through.

Can you post your actual recipe (lye & water included)?  We may be able to help you better with more info.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 24, 2012)

Without seeing a picture, it could be that you are soaping too cool and those are stearic streaks precipitating out of your palm oil.  Also if you don't remelt and stir palm oil each time, the stearic tends to sink to the bottom.  As you get to the end of your supply, the stearic % is higher and can cause streaking or a crackle effect.


----------



## brewsie (Mar 25, 2012)

ive seen similar crackling (like old china cracking almost!) in soap that has too much titanium dioxide in it. did you use that? it could also be the stearic streaks mentioned...


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 22, 2012)

Did you add any titanium dioxide to the batch?


----------



## Hestey (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had similar streaks when I soap under 100*F and use a high ratio stearic acid oil, like palm.  I try to soap these oils between 110* and 115*F.  120*F at the highest, but this is super high if you're planning to use an EO or FO that has a tendency to overheat.


----------



## Lynnie (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, most of the batches did have titanium dioxide in them.  I have tried leaving the TD out and insulating the heck out of them and that has solved the problem.  I was afraid to insulate because most of these soaps have goat's milk and essential oils in them.  Thanks for the help.  I was about ready to give up!


----------



## Lynnie (Apr 23, 2012)

My recipes have around 15-20% palm oil.  I don't add additional stearic acid.  Would that contribute to the mottling?


----------



## Hestey (Apr 23, 2012)

It could, if you soap at a lower temperature.  Stearic acid requires a higher temperature to melt and tends to re-congeal long before the fatty acid chains.  I try to stick to 110-115*F when using palm.


----------



## dOttY (Apr 24, 2012)

Never give up!!!


----------

